# Body Panel Question



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

What is the piece of sheet metal called that runs between the quarter panels behind the rear glass and forward of the trunk. All I know is mine's a mess and I want to replace it. Finding parts is though without a proper name.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OPGI calls it "Steel Panel Between Trunk and Rear Window".....makes sense....part# 7626 $82.....in their parts catalog


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They may call it a 'filler panel' as well. Replace mine too, it's a common area to rust out. Mine had at least a gal. of bondo in the window channel, along with some newspaper, a shop rag, some wire mesh...


----------

